# Ultramarines 4th company



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey all.

My other ultra's project log has descended into mere anarchy and got about as off topic as it could get with pictures of half finished models from an assortment of projects. I have therefore decided to kill it off and start afresh.

I have recently decided to go codex with my ultra's after a year or so of 2nd company and black shoulder-padded heresy. In the process I intend to finish everything in the army to the same standard, and to raise my game a little painting-wise, adding in the little touches I couldn't initially be arsed with. To that end, this project log will feature ultra's and only ultra's, and furthermore, it is going to be *finished models only*. Hopefully I should end up with a project log that is far better to browse through than the mess I leave behind.

So to start, I present you with tactical squad 'martis' and rhino. Facelifted from my first AOBR marines.










The initial line highlights on these are too wide, but after the addittion of a grey highlight, it blends better. Its not as noticeable to the naked eye as it is in the pictures as I'm using some pretty harsh lights. The main changes to these guys were the additional highlight, the shoulderpad change, various freehand markings, and the weapon casings.



















Not much done to the rhino, mainly the addition of transfers, and some blending on the hatch veiwports.

Hope you all like them, and I'll be back soon with more updates.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Fairplay mate, these are some awesome Ultramarines! The blue looks really good in my opinion, and when I first took a look at the picture I wouldn't have known they were AoBR models! Definatly plus rep, I look forward to seeing more of these


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Superb Smurfs!









Sorry.

Its really good to see another company rather than just the second. and you have managed to make the AoBR marines look a lot better than they are which I find impressive.

I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Fourth Company armies are always full of win, and these are looking fab. You've made those AOBR models look really good, almost like the multi-part models.

The dappling on the Rhino looks very cool, though I would recommend another thin coat of white on the Tac arrow on the hatch doors, as there's a little bit of blue still showing through under it.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

very nice job on those guys and the free hand on the rhino is cool.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Always a pleasure to see your work mate, finished or otherwise.

I do have two critisisms though (it was hard to fins anything, but I was determined to make this a useful post)

1) I think blue as a bsecoat for the loincloth/parchment on the sergeant was a bad choice. While the blending and execution are brill, I think it just looks wrong overall.

2) I'm Not a fan of the drybrushing on the rhino, I think if you had gone with clean flat colour with edge highlights it would have looked nicer and mroe in line with the marines. This would also give more space fore the awesome freehand you've got on the go.

Overall a really really nice job man, I just want you to bust your balls a tiny bit more so we have even more gorgeous eye candy to look at  Well done!!!!!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys.

Vash: Where's the mr slappy head cleese avatar gone? That amused me every time I saw it.

Immortal: Agree on the loincloth. I normally use grey. I think blue must have just been closer to hand or something. But drybrushing on the rhino? no no no. That is a painstakingly built-up marbled effect using a stippling technique. I almost never use drybrushing. It knackers brushes and just looks awful on large flat surfaces (IMO, anyway). I avoid it like the plague. All my vehicles rhino size and up have this marbling. It's probably one of those love it or hate it things though. 

Vredesbyrd: You're dead right. 'tis now sorted. Cheers.


Got another pic for you all. This is Tactical squad 'dimicatio', led by a veteran sergeant, with rhino (which also has its top hatches hinged).


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice and clean models. the highlighting is great and the freehand is very good. Great work. have some rep.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The freehand is brilliant! Loving the Ultramarines, +Rep


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Another update! 

Don't worry, they won't always come this thick and fast. This time, a landspeeder I bought myself last week as a well done for completing all my exams. (I didn't need an excuse for also buying a rhino and a vindicator!)

Anyway, on to the pics.




























Looking at these images, you can see the base blue hasn't covered too well. Again, it looks OK in your hand (certainly looked fine when I was painting it), but the combination of the lighting and the camera I'm using show a multitude of sins that normal light and the naked eye don't. When painting large areas of flat blue in the future, instead of using three coats of my base blue, I think I will probably undercoat as well using a foundation paint.

The model itself is was a joy. Probably the trickiest SM kit I have come across, and I really enjoyed all the fiddly cockpit details. It's the first time I have had to put together a mini using tweezers. I think I also need to improve my flesh technique.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh excellent, codex correct 4th company ultramarines. Super stuff.

I look forward to more! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Very to see this much cleaner approach to your project log, I will have to do the same it makes for a much better read just like you said.

As for your comment on the flesh, try mixing Elf Flesh and Dwarf Flesh to get the now discontinued tanned flesh, shade this with Ogryn flesh wash, and highlight up again with the mix.(a nice trick is mix a little Regal Blue with Bleached Bone and wash around the eyes for that haggard look:shok


----------



## Psychosisi808 (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome looking stuff mate, thanks for the post on my thread gonna return the favour here have some rep.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Blatant bit of threadomancy here, but it is my damn thread after all. 
Just to say, after a two year absence, I shall resume posting to this thread. I've nearly got the whole 4th company, and I shall endeavour to put up some pictures of all the lovely blue things I have been working on.
This is still an ongoing project, and will be expanding to include imperials of other stripes as well, not least of all at least 2 units of Ultramar PDF guard (Allies... Mmmm), so do keep a lookout if you like what has already been posted.

Peace out./


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not an Ultra fan, but gotta rep that, lovely job!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, these are excellent. Really well painted, lovely freehand. I love the edition of black panels to your vehicles, it really adds something extra. 

Looking forward to seeing some more

Rev


----------

